# von DSL 6000 auf VDSL 50 Wie lange dauert es?



## Cookie14 (4. Februar 2014)

Moin,

wir haben gestern bei Vodafone angerufen um eine bessere Leitung zu beantrage da die mom. nicht reicht... Auf jeden Fall meinte die nette Frau das uns Vodafone in unserer Gegend nur 6K DSL anbieten kann, doch Telekom hätte zu uns eine VDSL 50 Leitung. Wir haben dann den wechsel beantragt... Die Frau meinte das wir am Freitag eine e-mail bekommen... weil i-wie die Verträge Freitags umgestellt werden. Ich muss sagen das unsere Stadt zu 80% mit VDSL 50 bedeckt ist. 

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Darf den Vodafone Leitungen von Telekom benutzten? 

Und wie lange dauert der Umstieg? 

Und hier sind mal die Dämpfungswerte: http://s7.directupload.net/images/140204/admemigp.png

Bei uns kommen mom. die vollen 6K (manchmal bisschen mehr) an und wir haben ein Ping von 24ms (je nach Server unterschiedlich manchmal 20ms, 21ms...) 

LG

EDIT: Bei Vodafone und Telekom, Verfügbarkeitcheck sind bei uns in der Straße VDSL 50 zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (4. Februar 2014)

> Wir haben dann den wechsel beantragt... Die Frau meinte das wir am Freitag eine e-mail bekommen...



Das wird dann wohl ein Wechsel auf VDSL 50 via Telekom Bitstream sein (also im Grunde Telekom VDSL 50 über einen Telekom Outdoor DSLAM). Seit einiger Zeit ist es teilweise wieder möglich bei Vodafone VDSL über Telekom Outdoor DSLAMs zu bekommen. Wie lange so eine Umschaltung dauert, kann man nicht sagen. VF muß ja erstmal einen Termin von der Telekom bekommen, da ja einiges an Umschaltarbeiten nötig sind. Auch müssen Ports im Outdoor verfügbar sein. Unter 2 Wochen würde ich da nichts erwarten. Eher wohl noch länger.

Deine Dämpfungswerte sind für VDSL völlig irrelevant. Die beziehen sich jetzt ja auf DSL 6000 aus dem HVT. VDSL wird ja nachher aus dem Outdoor geschaltet, was einen erheblich kürzeren Leitungsweg bedeutet. Aufgrund der Telekom Schaltungskriterien kannst du aber von Fullsync ausgehen. Einzige Unbekannte ist noch, ob du VDSL 50 bekommen kannst, oder ob es trotz Outdoor nur für VDSL 25 reicht. Aber das wirst du dann ja sehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2014)

Cookie14 schrieb:


> Darf den Vodafone Leitungen von Telekom benutzten?


Machen sie doch sicherlich schon. Die letzte meile (das kabel zu dir) ist fast immer der tkom.


> Und wie lange dauert der Umstieg?


Das kann dir nur vodafone sagen.
Da gibt es aber auch leute die, aufgrund von komplikationen, jahre warten mußten.  (kommt da auf die tkom an)


> Und hier sind mal die Dämpfungswerte: http://s7.directupload.net/images/140204/admemigp.png


Hab zwar die zahlen nicht im kopf aber ich glaube nicht das die dämpfung gering genug für vdsl ist. Allerdings hat das nichts zu sagen, da dir vdsl sicherlich von einem anderen punkt aufgeschalten wird. (bei der neuen schaltung ist die dämpfung dann geringer)


----------



## Cookie14 (4. Februar 2014)

Sorry habs vertauscht, kann man i-wo schauen wo diese Kabelverzweiger und outdoor dslam in meiner nähe sind?

Edit: Ich wohne genau an einer Hauptstraße, gegenüber von uns ist Aldi und Lidl  Und wir sind mom. im Modus ADSL2+


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Es steht ein Kabelverzweiger (ca 20m Luftlinie) von meiner Wohnung weg, weitere 30-40m ist noch ein Kabelverzweiger und nochmal 20-30m ist ein Kalbeverzweiger.

Ich glaube ich habe auch den Outdoor dslam kasten gefunden der ist von mir nur 150-200m entfernt. Der sieht genau so wie der hier: http://www.garlipp.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/IMG_8808.jpg 

Diese Linke kleine Teil ist nur rechts, es steht oben Links ein Telekom Zeichen also das hier: http://www.dwdl.de/images/1247245076.jpg und eine Warnung das es Alarm gesichert ist. 

Was passiert wenn kein Port mehr Frei ist? Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in unserer Stadt ist 15K. Wie stehen die Chancen das noch ein Port frei ist? Dazu hat gestern Nacht von meinem Router das Internet LED, ganz schnell rot geblinkt. Trotzdem lief das Internet einwandfrei.

LG


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Da kommt jetzt ein Bagger und buddelt deinen Garten und die Straße auf. Dann kommt ein Mensch von der TerrorCom und legt ein Kabel für dich in das Loch. Dann bezahlst du beim Baggerfahrer die Rechnung und hast schnelles Internet.

Ne nicht so ganz... Warum fragst du nicht einfach beim Anbieter nach. Die geben meist einen genauen Termin. Bei Unitymedia war sogar die Uhrzeit angegeben, ab wann es freigeschaltet ist.


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Die nette Frau meinte Ja das wir am Freitag eine email bekommen, jedoch weiß ich nicht was in der email drin stehen soll. Steht dann drin ob wir jetzt eine 50K Leitung bekommen und wann es geschaltet wird? Und wenn kein Port frei ist wird da wohl drin stehen das der Auftrag abgelehnt wurde oder so?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Ich würd doch erstmal die eMail abwarten. Wenn man sich total verrückt macht, ist das Internet auch nicht schneller da.


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Ja das stimmt, bin halt ein ungeduldiger Mensch  Hoffe mal das wir die Leitung bekommen


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, ist es normal das ich innerhalb von 2km 4 Outdoor Dslam finde? Ich meine der nächste Outdoor Dslam ist nicht mal 500m von dem anderen entfernt und ich habe gefühlte 50 Kabelverzweiger gesehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Lass die DSLAMs in deiner Nachbarschaft in Ruhe.  Dein Anschluss kommt sicher bald. Kein Grund selber Hand anzulegen.


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich war vorhin mit Kumpels draußen habe da mal darauf geachtet ^^ Krass wie man die Teile gar nicht wahrnimmt wenn man nicht darauf achtet.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Februar 2014)

Kann auch sein das sich der Termin verschoben hat oder sie dir einen falschen Termin gesendet hatten. Das war mal bei mir so.


----------



## Cookie14 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe halt noch nicht den Termin bekommen wahrscheinlich am Freitag mit der email. Habe bloß bisschen bangen das keine Ports verfügbar sind.... wäre bissel schade


----------



## Cookie14 (7. Februar 2014)

Schade, ist immer noch keine e-mail gekommen. Obwohl heute eine kommen sollte.


----------

